# my buddies kids lay the smackdown !!!



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## PurpleRose (Dec 5, 2011)

Great bucks and happy smiles...doesn't get much better!


----------



## red ranger 3 (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow


----------



## walkinboss01 (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks like an awesome day!!


----------



## papachaz (Dec 6, 2011)

imagine being a boy who gets his best deer ever, what looks to be a super nice 9 pointer. get back to camp to find out lil sister got a 10.....


great day none the less!


----------



## Goddard (Dec 7, 2011)

Awesome!    Congrats to the entire family.    Were the deer from the Warner Robins area?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 7, 2011)

PurpleRose said:


> Great bucks and happy smiles...doesn't get much better!



YEP. Congrats


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Dec 7, 2011)

these are macon county bucks.Plus the boy in the middle missed a big ten at a different spot just before they shot their bucks. by the way they shot their bucks out of the same blind!! all of this all on sixty acres.


----------



## TAS (Dec 7, 2011)

Congrats.  What is the bottle the boy in the middle is holding up?


----------



## deerhunter5611 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think Bowhunters Fatal Obsession (BFO). The stuff really works!
And congrats on the big bucks!


----------



## seeker (Dec 7, 2011)

He won't be smiling after he see's his taxidermist bill for two mounts.  Great hunt young folks.


----------



## BigPimpin (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats to the whole family!  I wish I could get a buck with a drop tine like that one on the left!


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Dec 9, 2011)

no its not bfo look at the bottle closer!!


----------



## Chadx1981 (Dec 9, 2011)

papachaz said:


> imagine being a boy who gets his best deer ever, what looks to be a super nice 9 pointer. get back to camp to find out lil sister got a 10.....
> 
> 
> great day none the less!



Well to top it off he has a drop tine!


----------



## nwgahunter (Dec 12, 2011)

I can hear it now "I just shot a big one...Top that sister...OK...BAM...I just did!"


----------



## whitetail killa (Sep 2, 2012)

ga boy bowhunter2 said:


> these are macon county bucks.Plus the boy in the middle missed a big ten at a different spot just before they shot their bucks. by the way they shot their bucks out of the same blind!! all of this all on sixty acres.



aint no need to bring that part up about the missing lol


----------



## donnie mac (Sep 7, 2012)

thats a lifetime of hunting for some folks. Glad they had good luck. Really nice bucks.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 7, 2012)

Way to go. That picture is priceless.


----------



## LTZ25 (Sep 25, 2012)

That taxi bill is a lot better than a lawyer bill when they get into trouble for having no interest in the outdoors. ( I didn't say that very well but you know what I mean).


----------



## racer33 (Sep 30, 2012)

nice deer to both of yall


----------

